# CO2 tanks in Canada. Buy or rent?



## Matak (Aug 10, 2005)

I am going to purchase a Milwaukee regulator online and I intend to get a CO2 tank. Trouble is, I am not sure as to the best way to go about it. Are there any regulations that prevent me from owning & refilling my own tank in Ontario, Canada? Is it best to rent my tank? What costs are involved?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

The best thing to do is see if you can find a local outlet that will fill your tank while you wait. If there is not one then you are actually better off to rent a tank. It doesn't make sense to buy a nice new shiny tank that will be traded in for a dirty rusty one at the first refill.


----------



## Matak (Aug 10, 2005)

I found a used 20lb Coke cylinder for $50. If it is acceptable, I might go for that.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

If the Hydro test is current I would jump on that.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Rex Grigg said:


> If the Hydro test is current I would jump on that.


Agreed. This seems like a very good price, especially in Cdn $. FWIW I pay $40 to have my 10 lb tank refilled here on the east coast. But I paid a lot more than $50 for the tank itself.


----------



## Bonsai_Swamp (Sep 11, 2004)

Not sure what the situation is back east, but out here a hydro test costs $18 at the same fire extinguisher shop that fills my cylinders. The cheapest reconditioned 10 lb. cylinder I could find last fall was $100, so $50 sounds like a good deal.

Fill for a 20 pounder costs ~$24 here. The quote for 10lbs was only slightly less. $40? Sounds like we're spoiled on the Wet Coast.

What Rex said: find a fire extinguisher shop or beverage supplier and ask them about fills and getting hydro tests done. The only legal requirement for you owning a cylinder is to have a hydro test done on it every five years.


----------



## Matak (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah, I phoned a gas refill place in Toronto and they told me about the 5 year test thing. They also said that their food grade CO2 refills are $15 for a 10lb refill! What grade of CO2 do you guys refill with, industrial, food or medical grade? Also, there are about five other used 20lb Coke tanks where I found this one. I didn't bother to get the name or ph# of the place that has them, but I will be sure to post it here as soon as I find out.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Well there are some nut cases that think you should use medical grade CO2. But to tell the truth once you put Medical Grade in an standard cylinder you have just wasted money. 

If the food grade is good enough for your beer it's fine for the fish.


----------



## Matak (Aug 10, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> If the food grade is good enough for your beer it's fine for the fish.


 :icon_bigg I just got the mental image of belching fish as I read that, LOL!

*edit* Point well taken, BTW


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Here in Arkansas at the closetest welding shop, the first time you rent a tank from them its around 120 dollars, then after that every refill is only 12 dollars. The smallest tank they have for CO2 is 15lbs.


----------



## Bonsai_Swamp (Sep 11, 2004)

pufferfreak said:


> Here in Arkansas at the closetest welding shop, the first time you rent a tank from them its around 120 dollars, then after that every refill is only 12 dollars.


If those are the only charges then it would be worthwhile to rent. When I've looked into renting other gases in the past some places were trying to charge close to that annually, or charge extra for using additional gas, not enough gas, taking your cylinder back later than they thought you should have, blah, blah, blah. You have to shop around and make sure they explain everything up front if welding shops are your only choice.

Which reminds me - I need to phone around to the gas suppliers again this week. I'll add CO2 to the list and see if things have changed at all. You have me curious now.


----------



## Bonsai_Swamp (Sep 11, 2004)

Matak said:


> Yeah, I phoned a gas refill place in Toronto and they told me about the 5 year test thing. They also said that their food grade CO2 refills are $15 for a 10lb refill!


Good deal. One other wrinkle to check - if you bring your own cylinder in for a fill, will they do it on site as you wait, or send it out to a plant to return two weeks later? (I would assume if we can get on site refills out here, surely in Toronto, but as they say about assumptions...)




Matak said:


> What grade of CO2 do you guys refill with, industrial, food or medical grade?



AAAWWWW!!! It's the Great Welding/Medical/Aviator's Oxygen Debate from mixed gas diving all over again. Make it stop!!

Sorry. Little flashback there.

Food grade. That way, if you accidentally OD your critters on CO2, you can still use them for sushi.


----------



## Matak (Aug 10, 2005)

Bonsai_Swamp said:


> AAAWWWW!!! It's the Great Welding/Medical/Aviator's Oxygen Debate from mixed gas diving all over again. Make it stop!!
> 
> Sorry. Little flashback there.


The things I missed just because I'm gnu.

Where is this alleged gremlin thread?


----------



## 66 north (Oct 28, 2004)

Just go to your nearest hydroponics store. I got mine from Homegrown hydroponics and paid a deposit on the tank. They refill a 20 pound tank for $25. When I need more I just go to the store and do a tank switch. The best thing about having the tank on a deposit is that you don't have to worry about it aging or breaking. You can also go to camcarb in the Toronto area.


----------



## Matak (Aug 10, 2005)

Camcarb is where I got my price from, 66. I think the price they quoted is pretty fair, considering that it is food grade CO2.


----------



## Bonsai_Swamp (Sep 11, 2004)

Matak said:


> The things I missed just because I'm gnu.
> 
> Where is this alleged gremlin thread?


A search on "medical" and "CO2" should bring up the discussions. There were some similarities to arguments SCUBA divers have been having for years - how likely said divers are to kill themselves by using welding oxygen in their breathing mixes instead of medical grade. In some places both grades come out of the same tank, the difference is in cylinder handling procedures, paperwork, and of course price. Wouldn't surprise me if CO2 is the same.

Ironically enough, from some suppliers welding grade helium is specified purer than breathing grade - the impurities allowed in breathing/medical grade while physiologically inert can ruin a weld. Given that CO2 is also used as a shielding gas it would appeal to my twisted sense of humour no end if medical grade CO2 was allowed impurities that weren't allowed in welding grade. Something else to look up the next time I'm trying to avoid work.

Food grade is just fine. No need to make life more complicated than it already is, unless your gas supplier needs the money more than you do.


----------



## Matak (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, I found that thread and I am convinced. Industrial grade all the way for me! (or whatever is cheapest)

BTW, I found a place that has used 20lb coke CO2 cylinders for $50 CDN, just bought mine today. Hopefully by Friday I will have it tested & filled. If you are looking for the place, here is the website: Topline surplus


----------

